# Ribs



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did a rib cook on my Akorn Sunday for the game. I had some left over for tonite.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yum!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I sure wish I had some. They look like they were cooked right.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang good looking ribs and tater salad paymaster!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love me some ribs!!!!


----------

